# Braurilo estima seminar



## MA_Student (Sep 9, 2017)

So there's going to be a seminar at th end of the month with braulio estima and victor estima. It's 50 pounds and just wondered if it's worth it. I don't know much about them apart from the fact he was meant to grapple nick diaz but it never happened. Anyone got experience with the 2?


----------



## BJJ Basics (Sep 9, 2017)

Imo Braulio is a living legend. If you enjoy BJJ take the seminar. Look to take 1-2 things and really, truly make that melaterial your own. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 9, 2017)

They're great practitioners with a wealth of information , but I don't know how they are as teachers. Definitely worth giving the seminar a try if you can afford it.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 9, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> So there's going to be a seminar at th end of the month with braulio estima and victor estima. It's 50 pounds and just wondered if it's worth it. I don't know much about them apart from the fact he was meant to grapple nick diaz but it never happened. Anyone got experience with the 2?


If he is a good instructor, it's worth it, IMO, irrespective of any possibility he had of fighting Diaz.


----------



## MA_Student (Sep 9, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> If he is a good instructor, it's worth it, IMO, irrespective of any possibility he had of fighting Diaz.


I know that means nothing just saying that's the only place I'd heard of him and problem is I won't know if he's a good instructor until after I've paid the money which is why I'm asking around here


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 9, 2017)

MA_Student said:


> I know that means nothing just saying that's the only place I'd heard of him and problem is I won't know if he's a good instructor until after I've paid the money which is why I'm asking around here


Oh, it does mean something. If I had to choose between two equally good teachers for a seminar, I'd choose the one with more competition experience. If I have to choose between two equally good competitors, I'd choose the better teacher. The good teacher is worth it, regardless.


----------

